# Brahms Sonata in F minor op. 34 b



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms Sonata in F minor op. 34 b for two pianos*

Allegro non troppo 00:25
Andante, un poco Adagio 14:20
Scerzo: Allegro 21:45 
Finale: poco sostenute - Allegro non troppo 28:52
Anastasia Gromoglasova (primo) and Lyubov Gromoglasové (secondo) performing at their duo recital at the Small hall of the Moscow Conservatoire.

Difficult to find very good presentations, but this is acceptable. Clever girls!


----------

